# Adobe Version Cue



## mattsuzu (Feb 2, 2006)

Just a quick one... What does this do? Haven't really played with it yet as no time but what is its point?


----------



## ora (Feb 2, 2006)

As i understand it, version control and managing workflows between the different CS apps.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 2, 2006)

if you are the only one who uses adobe apps on your mac, version cue won't be useful at all. I don't know _precicely_ what it does, but I do know it's for use in design houses or other business environments with networked computers working on a collaborative project. 

also, it's bloatware, expect more of it in CS3


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 2, 2006)

Version Cue is what manages downsaving etc of different files between Adobe releases.  If you buy Adobe CS 5 or whatever, in the week of release, do something amazing on it, and then send it to print, just how likely is it that all the features you've used in your work are going to be supported by the print house, some of whom _still_ refuse to upgrade their version Illustrator 8.  it used to be an option in the save dialogues, but with there now being 12 versions of illustrator, 9 versions of photoshop, 4 versions of InDesign, 6 versions of GoLive!, 2 versions of Image Ready, among other releases, adobe felt something more unifying was needed.

VersionCue.

It's more designed for design teams, so that each member works in unison on the same feature set, saving in the same format.  it also helps with print shops.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 2, 2006)

Version Cue's purpose has nothing to do with "versioning between different releases of Adobe apps".  That's what PDFs are for (compatibility for printing).  Adobe doesn't factor in native files being transfered...if it happens, they expect everyone to have the same version of the app needed anyways (the latest version, that is).  That's why they give the shops the ability to participate in a program that provides the latest and greatest Adobe apps for a set fee yearly.

VersionCue's purpose is to help designers who have multiple "versions" of the same project (a document, an image, a business card, etc.) easily manage things, as well as associated files for that project.  It is a FILE MANAGER, specifically where "version" = "revision" of a singular file/project.  

For example, you create a flyer for a client in InDesign.  During the design process you'll wind up with multiple copies of this file that you name differently for organizational purposes (flyer_roughtdraft.ind; flyer_a.ind; flyer_b.ind; flyer_c.ind; flyer_1strev.ind; flyer_2ndrev.ind; flyer_rejected.ind; etc.) and possibly have scattered through a series of folders you create on your HD.  That process (creating the directory structure) takes time to do, not to mention is a big pain in the arse when it comes time to find things later on (note: VersionCue was initially released with CS, back when Spotlight wasn't even a dream).

VersionCue lets you save the file as just "flyer" and track any changes and variances over the life of the project.  If you're in a team environment it can also aid in tracking changes and revisions made by each team member.  Anyone who has done design work will see the advantages of it immediately and also realize that it is *very useful for a singular person.*.   

I remember sitting at a design symposium Apple put on in Nov of 2003 in Cincinnati&#8212;during Adobe's presentation of the features of the soon-to-be-released CS apps&#8212;and thinking this (VersionCue) was going to make my life so much easier as the Adobe rep talked about it.  Probably would have, only I never got around to completely switching over (old habits are hard to break).  I use it maybe 20% of the time, usually on large projects only.

What I wrote is a very basic and quick description...you should either try it out yourself or read Adobe's literature on it for a more concise understanding.  I've only used the version included with CS, but from the looks of things the newer CS2 version is much nicer.

More information:
Adobe white-paper on Version Cue CS2 (pdf)
Online Tour of VersionCue


----------



## BGprinting (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, Im not really sure what adobe had in mind on this one. Their are some benefits to the single user and its ok for a design workgroup type enviroment. I kind of like the ability to save multiple versions of a project. But high volume production, or retouch type environments doesnt really seem all that practical. Just an Example say you have 4 or 5 variations of a image with slight color variations. It takes more time for the operator to type in the changes that were made than it does to just save the file with a new name... R1, R2, R3, and a lot of times once a particular version gets approved you want to toss the others. And its hard to beat the trash can in osx.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 4, 2006)

wow i was completely wrong.  now i just want this for Flash.  when i start working on flash, the folders quickly get HUGE


----------



## Graviton (Mar 4, 2006)

The only thing I ever used it for was to set up constant colour profiles across all my CS apps (took all of about 5 minutes). Now thats set up, I never use the thing.

I find the OSX finder more than capable of managing my files.


----------

